# Spike The Excavator!



## Tropical Torts (Sep 18, 2011)

This is Spike my 5" sulcata in his very first burrow he proudly started himself! At this point it is only 4-6" deep; I will probably put a brick at the end of it by the time its about 12" to prevent him from digging any farther.

Well here's the proud little guy standing guard at the front door!


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 18, 2011)

i love watching my sullies start a new burrow! but theirs are like 5-6' deep!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 18, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> i love watching my sullies start a new burrow! but theirs are like 5-6' deep!



Oh it is very interesting indeed. Due to the fact that Spike is still just a juvenile I will not let him dig his burrow that deep. Also since I live in Florida we get rain on a regular basis which can cause a burrow to cave in. I just dont want to risk it with my little fella!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## ascott (Sep 18, 2011)

so funny.....he looks like," what? don't know why I did it, just did
"....LOL he is a cutie


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 18, 2011)

ascott said:


> so funny.....he looks like," what? don't know why I did it, just did
> "....LOL he is a cutie



That's exactly what he looks like he would say! Dontcha just wish your torts could talk to you?!?


----------



## ascott (Sep 18, 2011)

Oye, it would be like a house of youngins...."hey, we are hungry....watermelon, watermelon!!....." LOL, "will you let me outside please, hey hey, its kinda cold will you turn that heat thing on, I'm thirsty, ooppsss just poo'd, whatcha doin, where ya goin, what's that ??? " LOL


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 18, 2011)

jrcrist4 said:


> chase thorn said:
> 
> 
> > i love watching my sullies start a new burrow! but theirs are like 5-6' deep!
> ...




i completely understand! i usually,when it rains hard here, put something over their favorite burrow so it wont fill or cave in!


----------



## jackrat (Sep 18, 2011)

He looks proud.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 18, 2011)

He is very proud of his burrow, i love how round the entrance is....


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 18, 2011)

Hehe. Bless him.
He's so cute. He's clearly very proud of his burrow.

He reminds me a teenager though with that face... "It's so unfair!! All i did was dig a burrow and now you've got the camera out and everything... urgh! Don't take my photo" HEHE


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 18, 2011)

He does look very proud  What a cute little man!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 18, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> He is very proud of his burrow, i love how round the entrance is....



I noticed that too, its amazing to see how perfect they can make their burrows!



stephiiberrybean said:


> Hehe. Bless him.
> He's so cute. He's clearly very proud of his burrow.
> 
> He reminds me a teenager though with that face... "It's so unfair!! All i did was dig a burrow and now you've got the camera out and everything... urgh! Don't take my photo" HEHE



He does seem like a teenager, psht I would know, Im 17!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 18, 2011)

Awesome picture love it


----------



## Tom (Sep 18, 2011)

Haha. You go ahead and put a brick in there and let us know how that goes...


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Sep 18, 2011)

I LOVE it when animals make burrows! I always pretended to make a burrow with blankets when I was a kid :3


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 19, 2011)

hehehe. What a nice burrow! I'm surprised at how round it is. I wonder how they make it stay up without collapsing


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 19, 2011)

Sulcatas are fascinating little creatures, it is so cool how they instinctively know how to dig a burrow perfectly!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 19, 2011)

Here he is 24 hours later and about 8" deeper!




As Tom put it he has the look of "Yeah you go ahead and try to put a big ole' brick in here!!"


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Sep 20, 2011)

Very nice John !


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 20, 2011)

I suspect if you put a brick in there, he will just dig around it...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 20, 2011)

Love it, great job Spike!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 20, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> I suspect if you put a brick in there, he will just dig around it...



Im sure that's what he would do!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2011)

Proud and happy.


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 20, 2011)

Awww, that is the cutest picture, he does look very proud of his work!!


----------



## Cory (Sep 21, 2011)

Very nice looking tortoise. Love the pic.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 21, 2011)

He is a proud little fella, after I took that second picture he turned right around and started digging some more!!! What a little squirt!


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 21, 2011)

This is so cute!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Last night we had a light rain. This morning I was making the normal rounds before school and when i got to Spike's enclosure he was up and at it digging all the mud out of his little home! Such tedious work for such a cocky little tort!!


----------

